# Advice for newbie - Coffee trailer



## Jill P (Aug 26, 2021)

Morning all

I'm sorry as I'm sure this has been done to death, but I'm in the process of business planning a new coffee trailer business in NW England and have a few questions that I can't find the answers to, and thought this could be a good starting point. Here goes:

- my BIG worry is finding a good steady pitch. We are only at planning stage so it's too early to be putting applications in for spots but I can't stop thinking what if we cannot secure a really busy pitch and we've got a coffee trailer that we can't get enough business for?! Any advice?

- for my cash flow forecasts, does anyone have a ballpark figure for the public/employment/product liability insurance and trailer insurance? Can't get accurate quotes at this stage

- how much LPG on average am I likely to use in a week. I see estimations for a street food cart of 1.5-2 x 19kg canisters a week but can't find figure for a coffee trailer

- what water do most coffee trailers use and any recommended suppliers for the best water

My perfectionist mindset means my cash flow forecasting is probably causing me more worry than it needs to, as I can never know how much coffee we are actually going to sell, but I really don't want to get caught out by hidden expenses. Trying to get expenses straight and then I can work out how much our takings need to be to cover it and make money - rather than plucking sales figures from thin air.

Can you tell we are complete newbies 🤦🏼‍♀️

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

How are you going to power the coffee machine and grinder ?


----------



## Jill P (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, we are planning to purchase a purpose built pod which includes battery and invertor and will also have electrical hookup where that is available


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Is the LPG for the coffee machine or for other things?


----------



## Jill P (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi, it'll be for the coffee machine, there'll be no cooking or anything like that


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I would think a 15Kg cylinder will last quite a while.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

Hi Jill, have a wee poke about this forum, lots of people have asked the same questions and there are lots of useful answers. I did have a quick nose about to see if I could find and link them but I'm in a hurry and didn't manage sorry.

Long story short - mobile coffee perfectly viable at the moment.


----------



## Three Hills Coffee Co (Feb 22, 2021)

Oh and if you're in NW England, try https://www.buxtoncoffeeroasters.co.uk v knowledgeable and handy chaps to know.


----------



## Jill P (Aug 26, 2021)

Fantastic!

Thanks all


----------



## AndrianoPerrin (Sep 2, 2021)

it is wonderful


----------



## Brewsters (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey, did you get up and running? How's it going?

Finding a pitch is by far the hardest aspect, the second is power management. Get those sorted and you will do fine.

If you're a perfectionist then you may want to steer clear of gas espresso machines especially if you have a busy spot.

However running a 2 group machine will eat up ~4-5kw whilst heating and maybe 3kw once up to temp.

My struggle is keeping my grinder at a consistent temperature. It's so cold.


----------

